# tauwürmer hältern



## hans der aalnarr (28. März 2008)

hi @ all,

fische gerne auf aal und brauche daher auch sehr viele tauwürmer!
seit zwei jahren suche ich mir die würmer wegen den zu hohen preisen selbst und hälter sie das jahr über.
es kommt aber immer wieder vor dass welche sterben.und auf dem weg zum angelplatz sind die 15 liter eimer in die ich jeweils um die 100 würmer gebe doch recht schwer und es ist umständlich sie jedes mal nach würmern zu durchsuchen!

wieviele würmer kann ich denn nun in so einem kübel hältern?
und muss ich wirklich so viel erde in die eimer tun oder kann ich auch einen größeren anteil laub oder papier oder sonstiges verwenden?

vielen dank für eure tipps!#h


----------



## muddyliz (28. März 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Kurzfristig (1-2 Wochen) kannst du Tauwürmer auch in feuchtem Moos halten. Zur Zucht von Dendrobaenas und zur längerfristigen Hälterung von Tauwürmern siehe hier: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/koeder.htm#wurm2


----------



## hans der aalnarr (1. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

kann hier vielleicht mal wer was reinschreiben


----------



## heinzrch (1. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

ich hältere meine Tauwürmer  (max. ca. 150 Stück) in einem 30L Maischefass mit Löchern im Deckel in reinem Moos, dass ich nach ca. 4-6 Wochen erneuere (Moos vom Wald, oder auch sehr gut, von den Steinen an Schiffahrtskanälen abkratzen)
Wichtig: nach ein / zwei Tagen nach toten Würmern absuchen, dannach wöchentlich, wenns irgendwie riecht sofort (!) alles Moos austauschen !


----------



## Promachos (1. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Hallo!

Ich kenne Angler, die ab und an eine Ladung Kaffeesatz in die Wurmerde bzw. das Moos tun. Das Koffein macht die Würmer am Haken sehr agil. Ob dieses "Wurmtuning" allerdings sehr nett gegenüber den Würmern ist, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## heinzrch (2. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Kaffeesatz ist die Leibspeise aller Würmer - meine Dendros verarbeiten mindestens nen Zentner davon jährlich.....


----------



## hans der aalnarr (2. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

am meisten würd mich intressieren wieviele tauwürmer ich in meinen 15 liter eimern hältern kann ohne angst haben zu müssen dass sie mir sterben!
und muss ich viel erde dazu geben oder reicht ihnen auch ein gemisch aus zeitung kaffeesatz etc.?

danke scho mal für eure antworten!


----------



## heinzrch (2. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

15L - ca. 50 - 75 Stück, wenig Erde (vieleicht 1L) , viel Moos, Zeitung, etwas Kaffeesatz und Kartoffelschalen. Generell wenig bzw. kein Futter (bei Hälterung in Moos bis zu 6  Wochen ist kein Futter erforderlich !)


----------



## Brummel (2. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Hallo hans,

ist vielleicht ein bißchen wenig Substrat (15Liter), da würde ich nicht mehr als 80-100 Würmer hältern.
Ich füttere meine gesammelten Tauis (sparsam) mit Kaffesatz und geschredderten, eingeweichten Eierkartons. Dabei achte ich drauf, daß die Erde zwar feucht, aber nicht naß ist. Als hilfreich hat sich dabei eine Moosschicht auf der Erde erwiesen, am Anfang hatte ich 
 Schwierigkeiten die richtige "Feuchte" zu halten, aber langssam hab ich's im Gefühl wenn meine Würmer sich wohlfühlen |supergri.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## gründler (2. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

hi
Ich kann euch empfehlen oben auf die Erde(in der Kiste etc.)Grasnarben zu legen,die ganze Kiste auslegen(packen),so kommen die Würmer hoch und verstecken sich in den Wurzeln der Grasnarben.So braucht man auch nicht die ganze Kiste nach Würmern dürchwühlen es sind immer min 10Stk im Wurzelwerk versteckt,und die Feuchte bleibt konstanter und sie fühlen sich wohler.
lg


----------



## hans der aalnarr (2. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

habe bis jetzt immer 100 würmer in meinen kübeln gehabt!in den meisten fällen hat das gut geklappt aber die würmer sind oft nicht mehr sehr fit wenn ich sie im sommer auf aal fische!
ich sammle sie immer schon im zeitigen frühjahr.
welche zusätze sind zu empfehlen um die jungs quirliger zu machen?
sie sollen nicht unbedingt wachsen nur eben auch nicht kurz vorm sterben sein wenn ich sie brauche^^


----------



## heinzrch (2. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Moos, Eierkarton (über Nacht einweichen....), Kaffeesatz und Kartoffelschalen, 1-2 Hände voll Erde sind wichtig, da die  Würmer die Erde zur Verdauung brauchen....


----------



## hans der aalnarr (2. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

ist wirklich nicht mehr erde nötig?ich habe immer fast den ganzen eimer sprich mind.10 liter erde genommen und nur dazwischen einige dünne schichten zeitungs schnitzel oder gras etc. genommen!
zu wenig?
zu viel erde?


----------



## hans der aalnarr (4. April 2008)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

kann mal jemand antworten???


----------



## eric02 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

feuchtes zeitungspapier. alle zwei wochen ne ganz dünne gurkenscheibe und einmal im monat ein bis zwei teelöffel kaffeesatz. kein moos, geht auch ohne und erde auch nicht, die kommt von selbst durch das papier. seit ca. 5 jahren damit erfolgreich.auch über winter. pro 10 liter eimer aber bitte nicht mehr wie 70.#h


----------



## NickAdams (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*



hans der aalnarr schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> 
> und auf dem weg zum angelplatz sind die 15 liter eimer in die ich jeweils um die 100 würmer gebe doch recht schwer und es ist umständlich sie jedes mal nach würmern zu durchsuchen!
> 
> ...


----------



## FoREllE 97 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

hi, ich mab meine würmer im keller in nem halbvollen 10l eimer stehen (ich such die auch selbst) .wenn du den befüllst musst du erstmal 3cm erde auf den boden tuen dann ca 15 würmer drauf wieder erde und so weiter.alle zwei wochen bring ich denen ein bisseen biomüll.


----------



## Madenstreichler (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Ich fische auch sehr viel mit Wurm, tagsüber meist auf Döbel und Nachts auf Aal und Wels. Meine Würme sammle ich auf einen Golfplatz, meist so um die 150 Stück in 1-2 Stunden.
Allerdings hältere ich sie nicht in Eimern oder großen Kisten, sondern in Wurmdosen (hier Grey's) im Kühlschrank, zu jeweils maximal 40 Stück pro Dose.

Die Lagerung erfolgt im Kühlschrank (Stufe1).

Als Substrat verwende ich die Erde der Sammelstelle, die direkt unter dem Gras ist, sie ist leicht lehmig und enthält noch Graswurzeln.

Sehe ich als großen Vorteil, diese Wurmboxen, da ich nicht immer einen Eimer mitnehmen muss und die Würmer schnell rausnehmen kann. Da in einer  Dose höchstens 40 Würmer sind, lässt sich auch leichter mal ein toter Wurm, Schimmel o.ä. lokalisieren und es können mir nicht alle Würmer die habe sterben.

Dieses Substrat reicht erstmal für die nächsten 2 Monate auch als Nahrung. Danach gebe ich jede Woche mal ein bisschen Kaffeesatz AUF einem Stück Filtertüte hinein - hat den Vorteil daß sich der Kaffeesatz nicht in die Erde mischt und zu schimmeln beginnt und ich kann kontrollieren ob und wieviel sie gefressen haben. Das "Futter", falls noch was da, entferne ich nach 3 Tagen wieder.

Wenn ich mal feststellen sollte daß sich Schimmel bilde, hole ich mir leicht lehmige Maulwurfserde und siedle die Wurmer in saubere Boxen um. 

Die Tauwürmer auf den Bildern habe ich im OKTOBER letzten Jahres gesammelt und ich habe - ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht - noch keinen toten Wurm gehabt. Auch die Erde ist noch die "originale"

Wolfgang


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Ihr Threadlaichenschänder!#q
Das Dingen ist von 2008 und der TE war im Mai 2009 das letzte Mal online.
eric02 was wolltest du mit dem Hochziehen dieser Threadlaiche bezwecken?#c
Ging es einfach nur drum , irgendwo seinen Senf dazu zu geben?|kopfkrat


----------



## Madenstreichler (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

haben Beiträge ein MHD? #h Hätte er jetzt ein neues Thema eröffnet, hättest du bestimmt was geschrieben von wegen SUCHFUNKTION blabla oder?


----------



## DaG. (1. März 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Hey sensitivfisch,
es gibt auch Leute die sich für Sachen von 2008 interessieren! oder denkst du, dass der Themenersteller es schon aufgegeben hat und jetzt Golf spielt?! 

PS: Finde das mit den Wurmboxen eine gute Idee.


----------



## ralle (1. März 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Das ist schon in Ordnung so -- das Thema ist doch das gleiche und kann so weitergeführt werden !!


----------



## Neuanderdonau (26. März 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Hi an alle Wurm-Profis,
Eine Frage.

Hab jetzt ca 250 Würmer gesammelt und hältere sie in einer Holzkiste mit 80/40/40 cm. Aufgefüllt hab ich sie mit ca 10 cm Erde (24Liter), Papierschnitzel, halb Moosbedeckt, die andere Hälfte mit Laub. Halte das ganze mittels Sprühflasche feucht. Steht in meiner Garage bzw im Keller darunter


Meine Frage? Was meint ihr wieviel Würmer ich maximal in dieser Kiste hältern kann. Wir sind drei Angler, die aus dieser Kiste leben möchten, darum denke ich an ca 400-500 Stück.

Freu mich auf eure antworten, 
Grüße Matthias


----------



## Madenstreichler (27. März 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Mit ca 500 liegst du sicher nicht verkehrt.

Grüße


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. März 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Anstatt eine grosse Kiste versuch lieber kleine Eimer(2.5Liter).
Falls dann mal was verkehrt geht, sterben Dir nur 30-40Wuermer und nicht alle.

Der einzige Nachteil ist falls Du die Wuermer zulange haelterst, werden diese relastiv klein. dafuer dicker.
Also wer mag keinen dicken Wurm. Frag da mal deine Frau.
Die wird wohl eher sagen. " Er muss nicht gross sein, er muss nicht dick sein, er muss nur schmecken":k|supergri
Hatte aus 20cm Wuermer nach ca.2 Jahren nur noch 6-8cm Wuermer. Dafuer sind die lebendig wie Schlangen!
Am besten eignet sich Erde und Papier aus dem Schredder(cross) und bischen Kaffeesat.


----------



## Freund96 (2. April 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich kenne Angler, die ab und an eine Ladung Kaffeesatz in die Wurmerde bzw. das Moos tun. Das Koffein macht die Würmer am Haken sehr agil. Ob dieses "Wurmtuning" allerdings sehr nett gegenüber den Würmern ist, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
is ja auch nicht nett wenn man sie auf den Haken spiest


----------



## Neuanderdonau (2. April 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

@ Bellyboatangler
Du altes Ferkel ;-) 

Danke für den Tip mit kleineren Eimern, werd ich wohl so machen. Und die, die mir zum Ende der Saison übrig bleiben, Stifte ich meinem Garten, der ist neu und kann's vertragen...

Grüße Matthias


----------



## W-AAL-demar (7. April 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*

Hallo!

Wie viele Würmer kann man denn in einem 10 Liter Eimer im Keller tun?

Petri Heil
Waldemar


----------



## moborie (7. April 2011)

*AW: tauwürmer hältern*



Neuanderdonau schrieb:


> Hi an alle Wurm-Profis,
> Eine Frage.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gegenfrage; seid ihr starke oder eher schwache Esser?? |kopfkrat


----------

